# Stuck In Your Head



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

What song is stuck in your mind at this given moment?

Slipknot - Scissors :xbones:


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

At this minute?

Zombie - The Cranberries

No idea why...

I need a life.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Aerosmith - Love in an Elevator
I just heard it on the short ride home from work. Too bad I don't much like that song. Why do I always wind up with a song I don't like stuck in my head?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

My Way by Limp Bizkit .. boyfriend was playing it this morning .. and now it's stuck there .. hehe .. damn song


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, ever since I read this thread, it's been U2's "Stuck in a Moment".


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol .. how ironic


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

OK, now it's George Harrison's "Stuck Inside a Cloud".


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Run from this thread!! Your thinking in only songs with stuck in it .. hehe


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I'll add "Stuck" by Limp Bizkit. The chorus is catchy.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

hehe .. there you go


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The most famous "Stuck" song--Steelers Wheel- "Stuck in the Middle With You."

Strange, I was wanting to see *Reservoir Dogs * with the reference to it in my "Tipping" thread, now I really want to go break it out. I have visions of Michael Madsen dancing in my head... :googly:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Damn song!!*

I cant get "Shes Got a Ticket to Ride" (The Beatles) out of my head for some reason. Help......ohhh no thats a Beatles song too AHhhhhhh!!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"C" is for Cookie.

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Not that I have this song stuck in my head but I just opened my yahoo radio at work and what is the first song that comes on? Of course! One I have never heard of before! But the reason I am posting this is beacuse the name of the song is...

"Murder is Masturbation"

I will leave it at that.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol .. I think it was George Carlin (might be wrong) who talked about how if you really think about it, when a guy masturbates he is loosing what could of been half of his children, so that must make him a serial killer .. and same for women when they get there period. It was either him or one of the other many comedians I listen to  So the name of the song made me laugh


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

White Zombie - More Human Than Human --I've been hearing this song on the radio a lot as of lately.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

For some reason, the theme song to "The Munsters" is stuck in my head today.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Papa Roach's "Getting Away with Murder" is in the void today.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, until I saw this thread title there was nothing in my head but as soon as I read it: BAM! Zombie by the Cranberries...probably because of the chorus "what's in your head, Zombie?"

Thanks gang


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That godawful song by *Motley Crue,* _All I Need._ Not the whole thing, just that "Vince-Neil-has-his-balls-in-a-vice-screech-chorus." I hate that song, easily one of the worst they've ever made. Why couldn't it be one of their other songs like _S.O.S (Same Ol' Situation)?_ Though not a good song either, it's highly preferable to the first one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to stay over at my Grandparents when I was a kid. The kicker was that I had to watch Hee Haw on Saturday nights. So, what is stuck in my head? "You met another and phbbppt! You was gone... Where Where are you tonight, why did you leave me here all alone. I searched the whole world and thought I found true love. You met another and phbbppt! You was gone... Again…….


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

For most of the day I had the line from Last Shanty stuck in my head, 'Two cans of beer a day and thats your bleedin lot, now theres three scince they popped to top.' Wait god no its back!!!! These old shanties are too catchy!!!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

This is stuck in my head:

I rock peas on my head, but don't call me a peahead
Bees on my head, but don't call me beehead
Bruce lee's on my head, but don't call me a Leehead
You wear name brands and I make my own clothing
I hang out with an apple who loves self-loathing("I hate myself")

Pancake on my face makes me extra happy
I like shampoo bottles that sit on my lappy
Cause its my show, you can't tell me what to do
When life hands me lemons, I make beef stew

So, yo, I gotta go, it's time to rock it
I put baloney in my left pocket
Smear some cream cheese in my gold locket
Cause its my show I'm Andy Milonakis
Its my show, I'm Shmandy Shmila-Shmakis


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think Queen had a song that sticks to my head too.

Don’t sit down on the plexiglass toilet said the mommy to her son.
Wipe your butt clean with the paper, make it nice for everyone.
And don’t sit down on the plexiglass toilet yeahhhh…


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I think Queen had a song that sticks to my head too.
> 
> Don't sit down on the plexiglass toilet said the mommy to her son.&#8230;


That's not Queen, that's Styx!

From "The Serpent is Rising", 1973.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Was it styx? Thanks. Well, the song is stuck in my head, just not the band.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The song that's stuck in my head for the past 2 days is "Come Little Children" from the movie Hocus Pocus. It's going to be background music in my haunted nursery and I played it for inspiration while I was working. Now I can't get the fricking song out of my head.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

4:20 by Six Feet Under


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The Team America theme song. America, **** yeah!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Every Friggin Song I Ever Heard!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I went a to see a Beatles tribute band last night "Liverpool Legends" they came out in costumes from Sgt. Peppers.The Performance was...Awesome! I could have sworn the beatle were there.
now I have "Magical Mystery Tour" just stuck there.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

"Stricken" - Disturbed


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got the song "Its the song that never ends." stuck in my head.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

"Two Princes" - Spin Doctors


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> "Two Princes" - Spin Doctors


I'm so sorry to hear that.

SOD - March of the SOD - I have no idea why... didn't hear it recently or anything. :googly:


----------

